# Water charges.



## slipper (Mar 2, 2012)

We had compulsory water meters fitted last year, and the water bods made all sorts of promises, put signs up in the street, "your new meters coming" making it appear to be a happy event.

What a load of b......., after trial readings and now going live, my anticipated bill is plus 30%, and I honestly do not waste water or indeed use that much. Some of my neighbors say their bills will double.

It hits those at home all day and with kids even more.

I'm not a happy Bunny at present.  It cost 3p to flush the loo, doesn't sound a lot but I'm an old man. Its not as though we can change supplier either.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 2, 2012)

"if it's yellow, let it mellow, if it's brown, flush it down"

Have you got a dual flush or brick / hippo / plastic bottle filled with water in your cistern to reduce amount with each flush?


----------



## slipper (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep, they kindly gave us bags to put in the loo, but it only saves a litre or less a flush and interferes with the ball cock, so may jam at some stage.

I'm going to start growing cabbages, works wonders apparently.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, if bag doesn't fit your cistern, there's not much point using it. Better to experiment with other items, eg small plastic bottles, that don't. Should be able to save more than 1 litre each flush, but also limiting number of flushes has a beneficial effect on water use.


----------



## Jumbly (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd dress up as a cat and use the neighbours garden


----------



## Copepod (Mar 2, 2012)

Some gardeners selectively pee in their compost heaps - easier for males


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2012)

When I moved house my water charges increased by 100% 
Previous house no mains water was blis so no water bills, this place has a meter. Tis a shock to the pocket.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 2, 2012)

I am surprised has when we changed over to a water meter we saved a small fortune, we went from paying ?37 to ?5 a month


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ordinary water charges are calculated on the rateable value of you house (which is absurd since Rates were abolished by Mrs. T when she introduced the Poll Tax over 20 years ago).
A general rule of thumb is that if there are less people living in the house than there are bedrooms then you need a Meter to save money.
We switched to a meter four years ago and water charge went down from 70 to 35 per month.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2012)

When i asked for a meter they asked for ?80.00 ! 
so I said no thanks &  i now continue suppling my neighbours who are on meters via hose pipes when they wash there cars in return for free car washe's I am quid's in


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 2, 2012)

Ours have gone down considerably as well and we were not charged to have a meter fitted. I though fitting the meters was free for all ?


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2012)

I though fitting the meters was free for all as well.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2012)

Gosh - we knocked a third off our water bill when we got the meter years and years ago - and that's with a hot tub containing (I believe) 1,442 Litres, filled twice a year!

Admittedly we always shower, not bathe and the loo has a 'short flush' option which we use whenever we don't need a long one LOL

We wash cars and a ruddy great Motorhome (why are they always white? LOL) with a hosepipe brush and also use the jetwash on various bits of concrete round the house.  Also use it to clean the entirely synthetic kitchen rug twice a year! (scrub it with soapy water in situ on the ceramic tiled floor then it goes outside on the washing line yo be jet-runsed, whilst th eother person gives the tiles a ruddy good clean with all the soapy water everywhere! - it's messy alright but very effective .....

And we're still quids in.  Bills have increased to the extent that the saving is now nearer 40%.


----------



## slipper (Mar 2, 2012)

I wonder if this is a North South situation, the south where I am is draught ridden, yet up north there is plenty of water. 

The costs here are I believe some ?3-50 per cubic metre, which includes fresh and dirty water treatment. Doesn't sound much, but quickly adds up.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 2, 2012)

slipper said:


> I wonder if this is a North South situation, the south where I am is draught ridden, yet up north there is plenty of water.
> 
> The costs here are I believe some ?3-50 per cubic metre, which includes fresh and dirty water treatment. Doesn't sound much, but quickly adds up.



You might like to check Martin Lewis's page on how to save on water bills ....

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ut...um&utm_medium=clicks&utm_campaign=resourcebar


----------



## Medusa (Mar 3, 2012)

Paul you have the right idea, i live in a new house so it has a meter, there is only me and my four year old son, i changed from baths to showers every day and my 6month bill went from 160 to 150 so i have gone back to having baths lol.....i looked at paying monthly with them but they wanted the 160 plus first months payment so i would be in advance..... not likely i would rather put the money in a tin for it .....


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 3, 2012)

Got my new bill today.  No meter.
1st. April 2012 - 31st March 2013.  ?196.89.

It has gone up ?16.66. from last year.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have just this morning received my water bill with my new DD payments and I am on a water meter and mine have gone up ?8 a month from ?13.88 up to ?21 a month.  I've just phoned up to find out why and explained that i am doing nothing different from last year and that i actually have my showers now at the gym rather than at home but yet they have still gone UP?? he wasn't particularly helpful and just said that charges have gone up 6% and the decision is from the 'boys upstairs' - i'm not happy about this at all


----------



## FM001 (Mar 3, 2012)

?450 having gone up from ?420 last year.  Having kids our bill would be in the thousands if we changed to a meter.


----------



## slipper (Mar 3, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> You might like to check Martin Lewis's page on how to save on water bills ....
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ut...um&utm_medium=clicks&utm_campaign=resourcebar



thats a good link, thanks.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 3, 2012)

slipper said:


> Yep, they kindly gave us bags to put in the loo, but it only saves a litre or less a flush and interferes with the ball cock,)



oo err missus!


----------

